# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  Anabol 10mg British Dispensary

## Big*Bud

Anabol 10mg British Dispensary.

real or fake ?

----------


## MORPHIN

can you take pics from all angles?? including the top, also did you get it sealed in the original plastic wrap??, I have a few bottles of them and they are 100% legit, of course a different bath number, but I would like to compare it from all angles

----------


## anabolic1979

if ur asking if its a real brand than yes. i have not seen any fakes of the yellow 10mg yet. but i would need to see a shot of the tabs close up also and the security sticker on the front of the bottle.

----------


## HADOUKEN!

Fakes for the yellows do exist, the real ones were also tested to be underdosed - something like 7.56mg of Dianabol instead of 10mg as stated yet the pink Dianabols were recorded to have 5.65mg of Dianabol. Need pictures of the tablets though.

----------


## devilduckizer09

i love the red's  :Smilie:

----------


## Big*Bud

More Pic's .

----------


## anabolic1979

no thats still the same pic lol

----------


## MORPHIN

> no thats still the same pic lol


lol  :Smilie:

----------


## Big*Bud

:1laugh:

----------


## anabolic1979

yea your all set those are real i have used them a ton

----------


## Big*Bud

Bump .

----------


## devilduckizer09

looks g2g

----------


## wanabeMASSIVE!

Ther legit... u can tell from the cut of the pills.. usually the cut on the fakes are wonky and faded etc... g2g.

 :Big Grin:

----------


## azz10

looks g2g.. u can try pressing them with ur fingers and if they dont come apart that easily, then its legit..  :Smilie:

----------


## schrodinger123

Look good to me as well. I have several bottles of the pink ones, and they look just like that (except pink). I've gotten fakes of the pinkies in and the indicator is usually one or more of the following: 

1. pill material is not consistent - specks or spots seen in pill material is bad sign. 
2. edges are too sharp or too dull.
3. taste is all wrong. the pink ones are a tiny bit sweet at first, but then very bitter. I'd imagine the yellows are similar.
4. pills are too hard or too soft. ive gotten fakes that crumble, and fakes that I could not break with my fingers. the real ones are hard, but will snap into two pieces from finger strength. I had to use knife to cut one batch of fakes I got.
5. Snake and arrow emblem is either too defined or not defined enough. Yours look just like my real pinkies

Can't see anything wrong with your pills. Now I want the yellow ones instead of my pinkies!

----------


## SoreButtCheeks

I'll read your palm and see muscle growth in your future :-)

----------


## abraham23

> Look good to me as well. I have several bottles of the pink ones, and they look just like that (except pink). I've gotten fakes of the pinkies in and the indicator is usually one or more of the following: 
> 
> 1. pill material is not consistent - specks or spots seen in pill material is bad sign. 
> 2. edges are too sharp or too dull.
> 3. taste is all wrong. the pink ones are a tiny bit sweet at first, but then very bitter. I'd imagine the yellows are similar.
> 4. pills are too hard or too soft. ive gotten fakes that crumble, and fakes that I could not break with my fingers. the real ones are hard, but will snap into two pieces from finger strength. I had to use knife to cut one batch of fakes I got.
> 5. Snake and arrow emblem is either too defined or not defined enough. Yours look just like my real pinkies
> 
> Can't see anything wrong with your pills. Now I want the yellow ones instead of my pinkies!


yes, my pinks satisfy all 5 of your tests, but i've noticed that on these ones the arrow is shorter than other pics on the net.

i have also noticed that my pinks are have a very smooth glossy finish, is this normal?

----------


## SoreButtCheeks

the most recent batches of anabol do have a shiny finish as if they have a clear coating on the outside.

----------


## floppy_me2

Where did u get these?

----------


## MORPHIN

> i'll read your palm and see muscle growth in your future :-)


lol :d

----------


## phillip95kg

hi i avent used this site before or a forum hope iv done this right.
could anyone help me and tell me what you think about these 10 anabol if there real or fake please. phill

----------


## CaliburKid

The difference between the pinks and yellows are mg dosage, right? Same purpose but different dosage?

----------


## beanzy403

Yes calibur,same thing pinks are 5mg and yellow are 10mg,atleast that's what we hope

----------


## CaliburKid

Whats a reccommended MINIMUM dosage of Anabol tablets, either pink or yellow per day?

----------


## PistolStarta

> Whats a reccommended MINIMUM dosage of Anabol tablets, either pink or yellow per day?


Start your own thread? Are you taking them alone?

----------


## 4SMMA

> 


i just came in my pants when i saw those pictures

----------


## rawin

Fake . at the begin British Dispensary have only pink tabs (5Mg) . after than they change to Azolol 5mg , Androlic 50Mg and the yellow tabs are made up by underground lab same also the pink tabs came from same underground lab .... so we've two fake products from british dispensary . 



From insider of british dispensary

----------


## cajungumbo

Good way to end up scammed...

----------

